# worst ride i ever took. Im so pissed to a point im about to beat them up..



## automaniac (Aug 10, 2014)

i just had the worst ride ever on Saturday 09/27/2014. 

here's how it happened:

i was at costa mesa, CA area. i got a called from someone. when i arrived a bunch of kids in their early 20's (assuming just turn 21) comes out, and there are 5 of them. then five of them came in to my car. and i said im sorry i can take only 4 people max, and one of the kid said no its ok just go. i said no i will not move. then finally one of them went down. i started driving, they didnt tell me the address etc, and one guy in the front guide me, i thought he was the nicest one of all. they all started giving me attitude, cursing a me, calling me names, kicking my seat, etc. they said they are gonna give me 1 stars (sure whatever, i dont care about driving for SHITTY Uber company anyway, im gonna stop when they deactivate me). then when they get out of my car they slammed my doors. this is where im at my limit, i parked my car and i get out i started threatening them, im really about to subdue i ran after them, then they keep running and yet still mocking me. then this one guy here suggest me just to stopped, its not worth it, he said they're are just a bunch of dip shit. then i stopped. 

they are lucky this one guy stopped me, otherwise they will be in hospital by now, and i will be in jail by now lol.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

automaniac said:


> i just had the worst ride ever on Saturday 09/27/2014.
> 
> here's how it happened:
> 
> ...


Brother that sucks.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

got video? or it didnt happen...


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Man you did SO MANY things wrong during this ride it's hard to know where to begin.

1. .."one of the kid said no its ok just go"..
No it's not OK....everybody out. Cancel trip and drive away.
2. .."they all started giving me attitude, cursing a me, calling me names, kicking my seat, etc"
Exactly why you should have ended the trip before it began. See #1. Immediately pull over...everybody out. End trip and drive away. Email Uber details.
3. .."they said they are gonna give me 1 stars.."
Immediately pull over...everybody out. End trip and drive away. Email Uber details.
4. .."i parked my car and i get out i started threatening them."
Never threaten passengers. If the trip is over....just drive away. Email Uber details.
5. .."i get out.."
This is by FAR the largest mistake. Never....ever...get out of your car to engage belligerent passengers. Even if you can handle 5 21 yr olds....you stand a good chance of going to jail....spending money on a bond/lawyer...and a possible criminal record. There just is no upside to getting out of your car to engage angry passengers.

Take control of the trip and the passengers from the very beginning. You let a group of 21 yr olds pull your chain and potentially get you thrown in jail. Even if you don't care about the Uber gig....you need to be smarter with your actions and what behavior you allow in your car. JMPO.....


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Man you did SO MANY things wrong during this ride it's hard to know where to begin.
> 
> 1. .."one of the kid said no its ok just go"..
> No it's not OK....everybody out. Cancel trip and drive away.
> ...


Pretty much this. Take control and don't let it escalate by continuing on in a bad situation.


----------



## ATXFALCON (Sep 24, 2014)

I would have pulled over, and told them to get the **** out, if they wouldn't get out, I'll call the cops. Not like there isn't plenty of them in Costa Mesa


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

ATXFALCON said:


> Not like there isn't plenty of them in Costa Mesa


As*hole 21 yr olds or cops?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Does Uber/Lyft prohibit your carrying a weapon? Of course, I don't know how they could if you are independent contractors, just wondering. There are certain places I don't think our drivers would visit without a little friend riding along. Not that I would know that they do, because part of concealed carry means I don't know that they have them ;-)


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

You could always just carry a hammer.


----------



## ATXFALCON (Sep 24, 2014)

HA Both. Last time I was in Costa Mesa I drove through the DUI checkpoint


Former Yellow Driver said:


> As*hole 21 yr olds or cops?


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

hang a hammer by rear view mirror as deterrent.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

haji said:


> hang a hammer by rear view mirror as deterrent.


Register your name as Thor with Uber.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> You could always just carry a hammer.


Bazinga!!!!


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

and they did not bust you? cause you gotta be high on something to be working with Über ;-)


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

5 people?

just roll the window back up (because your doors have always been locked) and slowly drive off, press: cancel, customer request.

It can only go bad any other way as you demonstrated. Live and learn


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> 5 people?
> 
> just roll the window back up (because your doors have always been locked) and slowly drive off, press: cancel, customer request.
> 
> It can only go bad any other way as you demonstrated. Live and learn


I don't recall an option to "cancel, customer request"


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

It's there.

This is the list from memory:

Do not charge customer
Wrong address
Client no show
Customer request cancel
Other


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Have you heard of a "sucker punch"?
Not worth chasing after "losers" for what? $4 minimum fare ,$2.40 net to you. 
Suck it up and move on , put your game face on and hope next passenger is nice.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> It's there.
> 
> This is the list from memory:
> 
> ...


Thanks LA... I'm very VERY new at all this. That screen I've seen only once. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## GordonShumway (Sep 1, 2014)

Sorry to hear about that. I am beginning to get some low class passengers as well in costa mesa /laguna area as well. This weekend, one group of gay boys got mad at me because i did not have a plug so they could listen to their gay a$$ boy songs they had on their cell phone. They still played it on their cell phone while I was driving. Then they asked if I could turn down my music so they can hear theirs better. Annoying as ***. Just with the whole orange county area lately, I have been getting some real low life passengers. Same thing with lyft too. That is why I do not plan on staying on very long. It really is not worth it anymore. I'm sure most drivers will eventually quit as well. It really sucks though because now I have a pretty good idea on how to get to most places faster around orange county since I got to know where everything is at now. But I guess that is not important to Uber.


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

ATXFALCON said:


> I would have pulled over, and told them to get the **** out, if they wouldn't get out, I'll call the cops. Not like there isn't plenty of them in Costa Mesa


you are 100% right


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

automaniac said:


> i just had the worst ride ever on Saturday 09/27/2014.
> 
> here's how it happened:
> 
> ...


You're an idiot, should have kicked them out of the damn car before you started.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

GordonShumway said:


> Sorry to hear about that. I am beginning to get some low class passengers as well in costa mesa /laguna area as well. This weekend, one group of gay boys got mad at me because i did not have a plug so they could listen to their gay a$$ boy songs they had on their cell phone. They still played it on their cell phone while I was driving. Then they asked if I could turn down my music so they can hear theirs better. Annoying as ***. Just with the whole orange county area lately, I have been getting some real low life passengers. Same thing with lyft too. That is why I do not plan on staying on very long. It really is not worth it anymore. I'm sure most drivers will eventually quit as well. It really sucks though because now I have a pretty good idea on how to get to most places faster around orange county since I got to know where everything is at now. But I guess that is not important to Uber.


If you enjoy driving and know your city well, consider becoming a real chauffeur. Good companies are always looking for good drivers!


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

GordonShumway said:


> Sorry to hear about that. I am beginning to get some low class passengers as well in costa mesa /laguna area as well. This weekend, one group of gay boys got mad at me because i did not have a plug so they could listen to their gay a$$ boy songs they had on their cell phone. They still played it on their cell phone while I was driving. Then they asked if I could turn down my music so they can hear theirs better. Annoying as ***. Just with the whole orange county area lately, I have been getting some real low life passengers. Same thing with lyft too. That is why I do not plan on staying on very long. It really is not worth it anymore. I'm sure most drivers will eventually quit as well. It really sucks though because now I have a pretty good idea on how to get to most places faster around orange county since I got to know where everything is at now. But I guess that is not important to Uber.


Like I posted on a FB thread .. the lower the prices go to use Uber, the lower level customers who will have access.

There's a reason why expensive things are expensive .. because of QUALITY. You're not going to buy an authentic L o u is V u i t ton in Walmart, anymore than you're going to buy Champion in Sax 5th Avenue. (tried to save this an LV is a bad word, apparently .. lmao)


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

GordonShumway said:


> Sorry to hear about that. I am beginning to get some low class passengers as well in costa mesa /laguna area as well. This weekend, one group of gay boys got mad at me because i did not have a plug so they could listen to their gay a$$ boy songs they had on their cell phone. They still played it on their cell phone while I was driving. Then they asked if I could turn down my music so they can hear theirs better. Annoying as ***. Just with the whole orange county area lately, I have been getting some real low life passengers. Same thing with lyft too. That is why I do not plan on staying on very long. It really is not worth it anymore. I'm sure most drivers will eventually quit as well. It really sucks though because now I have a pretty good idea on how to get to most places faster around orange county since I got to know where everything is at now. But I guess that is not important to Uber.


No offense, but perhaps you should quit now. You state: "Then they asked if I could turn down my music so they can hear theirs better." Why would you have your music playing during a ride? Their request seems more than reasonable. Do I always like the passenger's musical selection? No. But, we are providing a service, and I don't think listening to the customer's music is out of line. I have nothing playing when the customer enters the car.

-- my $.02


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Emmes said:


> There's a reason why expensive things are expensive .. because of QUALITY.


Unfortunately Uber is doing their best to convince the public that they can have QUALITY service at public transportation costs.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

[


Emmes said:


> Like I posted on a FB thread .. the lower the prices go to use Uber, the lower level customers who will have access.
> 
> There's a reason why expensive things are expensive .. because of QUALITY. You're not going to buy an authentic L o u is V u i t ton in Walmart, anymore than you're going to buy Champion in Sax 5th Avenue. (tried to save this an LV is a bad word, apparently .. lmao)


Wait till they do away with credit card or Pay pal requirement and sell pre-paid rides. Daing just gave them a money making idea for free.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Wait till they do away with credit card or Pay pal requirement and sell pre-paid rides.


I don't think they'll do away with the requirement to use a credit card. As long as the passenger doesn't have to actually pay the fare at the end of the ride (or hand the driver a "ticket") ....then psychologically they are not spending real money. Ride all night for FREE! Kind of like using chips in a casino.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I don't think they'll do away with the requirement to use a credit card. As long as the passenger doesn't have to actually pay the fare at the end of the ride (or hand the driver a "ticket") ....then psychologically they are not spending real money. Ride all night for FREE! Kind of like using chips in a casino.


The credit card/Pay Pal thing could be used as evidence they do not serve "all" communities. Something the cabs get grief for. Sure it might be subtle redlining but some might think it is redlining. How many pre-paid phones are in use? How much is that market worth? They could tack on a refundable deposit amount to cover damage, as well as language that if damage is more the Driver could take them to small claims. Part of those damges would be lost wages in having to take them to Small Claims. I am sure their engineers could figure out how much money was left on account, and how far that would get them. I just can't see that eventually they will maximize all income streams, including thankfully ,raising rates.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> The credit card/Pay Pal thing could be used as evidence they do not serve "all" communities. Something the cabs get grief for..


There are VERY good reasons why cab drivers don't service ALL communities.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> The credit card/Pay Pal thing could be used as evidence they do not serve "all" communities. Something the cabs get grief for. Sure it might be subtle redlining but some might think it is redlining. How many pre-paid phones are in use? How much is that market worth? They could tack on a refundable deposit amount to cover damage, as well as language that if damage is more the Driver could take them to small claims. Part of those damges would be lost wages in having to take them to Small Claims. I am sure their engineers could figure out how much money was left on account, and how far that would get them. I just can't see that eventually they will maximize all income streams, including thankfully ,raising rates.


I have told several on the city Council in Austin that when Daily Kos writes articles against it, you should probably consider the proposal very carefully, after all, Austin is absolutely the progressive liberal Mecca of Texas 

http://m.dailykos.com/story/2014/05/27/1302417/-Ridesharing-and-Redlining-Uber-Lyft-Race-and-Class


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> There are VERY good reasons why cab drivers don't service ALL communities.


Perhaps in some areas sure, but it's not something that a company going before a public agency for approval is going to say. And if they get called out on it, there would be an easy solution while also increasing their bottom line. What has Uber done to think they would care about Driver safety. Of course a 911 button on the App could be installed. We are allowed to be texted while in route, we have 15 seconds to accept a Ping or risk acceptance dings. Some driving does require 2 hands on the wheel for 15 seconds or more.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> ... it's not something that a company going before a public agency for approval is going to say.


Definitely NOT something ANY company will admit to. Of course when you rely on subcontractors like most Cab companies and ride sharing companies....then you really aren't responsible for where THEY choose to go. After all...the IRS says you can't control their actions by "dispatching" them.


frndthDuvel said:


> And if they get called out on it..


Called out for requiring all customers to have a current credit card on file to do business? I can think of a number of other companies that offer online services that require payment with CC only. IMHO....not much chance of being called out on this. However this could be another one of the many times I've been wrong....but I just don't see it.


frndthDuvel said:


> ..there would be an easy solution while also increasing their bottom line.


Not if you lose drivers. Get a few killed/robbed and the quantity/quality will go down below even that of cab drivers. Think the current cab drivers are bad? Imagine WHO would still be driving if the good ones left. Outside of NYC Cab companies don't force drivers to pick everybody up. And in fairness....NYC cab drivers have some protection between the passengers and themselves. Possibly even cameras.

Deceiving yourself into believing you are making money is one thing...risking your life for the Uber lie....something else entirely.


frndthDuvel said:


> What has Uber done to think they would care about Driver safety..


Nothing. No doubt in my mind that if Uber could do something that would result in more profit for them....that they would do it if they could legally get away with it....and the hell with what the drivers want or their safety. JMPO....


frndthDuvel said:


> ..we have 15 seconds to accept a Ping or risk acceptance dings. Some driving does require 2 hands on the wheel for 15 seconds or more.


 Good point.....but of course Uber insists on deactivating drivers if their "acceptance" rating is too low. Plenty of discussion on whether they SHOULD be allowed to do this....but that is another subject altogether.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

John W said:


> Excellent absolutely excellent..


Thank you!


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Deceiving yourself into believing you are making money is one thing...risking your life for the Uber lie....something else entirely.
.[/QUOTE said:


> I certainly respect anybody's decision regarding personal opinion of ones safety. And I buy the idea that you go where the money is. I have never turned off an App due to an area that I have been in. And have wondered and looked at the Rider App to see if some areas might afford some niche opportunities. But I don't see it. But hearing from many of you, I guess the cocoon that is SD is even more so than I thought. Or it is that past old hippie shit and I am so damn old it might just be an adventure.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> I have never turned off an App due to an area that I have been in.


With the current Uber/Lyft system there is very little reason to turn down a fare because of the area. What criminal is going to use a credit card to set up a Uber account to rob a driver that has little if any cash money? Eliminate the CC and the accountability/identification of the passenger goes away. Think many of our current customers are low lifes? Remove the CC requirement.....and stand back. You'll be "attempting" to pick up the people that the cab drivers refuse.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

John W said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of Cab driving.. Cars may change but the customers still suck


No offense John, I just don't care to generalize like that. I know a lot of really fine people who take cabs all the time. I do think that when a driver starts making comments like that (seemingly referring to all passengers, even if not the intent) it is time for them to take a break, because obviously the good have become the exception, not the rule. The same can be said for any profession. When someone goes from saying "some people/customers/patients/passengers" to "people suck", they are burned out, and before long that attitude consumes you, and you actually miss great opportunities. I see that with our drivers sometimes after really hectic seasons, they start getting a little pissy about things they normally never complain about. Give them a week off, and everything seems much better. Fortunately, most of them realize this themselves, I am grateful for that!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I see that with our drivers sometimes after really hectic seasons, they start getting a little pissy about things they normally never complain about. Give them a week off, and everything seems much better.


Sorry I'm not familiar with your history *Tx rides*, but when you say "our drivers"; which drivers are you referring to?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> With the current Uber/Lyft system there is very little reason to turn down a fare because of the area. What criminal is going to use a credit card to set up a Uber account to rob a driver that has little if any cash money? Eliminate the CC and the accountability/identification of the passenger goes away. Think many of our current customers are low lifes? Remove the CC requirement.....and stand back. You'll be "attempting" to pick up the people that the cab drivers refuse.


Well, since they are targeting taxicab business, claiming to be so much better than taxis, my two cents: why shouldn't they pick up people in those crime infested neighborhoods? The city expects taxicabs to do so. Uber says they want equal playing field....but I don't think they do. If they siphon off all of the safer neighborhoods, eventually the only taxi drivers will be those who are either A. worse then the criminals they are picking up, or B.so heavily armed nothing frightens them. :-/


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sorry, chauffeurs


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> The city expects taxicabs to do so/


That's what the city "expects" the taxicabs to do. Couple of questions:
1. Are your cab drivers employees or contractors?
2. If contractors how do force your drivers to pick up in the less desirable neighborhoods?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> With the current Uber/Lyft system there is very little reason to turn down a fare because of the area. What criminal is going to use a credit card to set up a Uber account to rob a driver that has little if any cash money? Eliminate the CC and the accountability/identification of the passenger goes away. Think many of our current customers are low lifes? Remove the CC requirement.....and stand back. You'll be "attempting" to pick up the people that the cab drivers refuse.


 I am not advocating that. LOL Just saying, and that was before the daily Koz thing mentioning redlining. That I had mentioned before that was posted. So if I was thinking response to such criticism, Uber certainly has. Perhaps like the extra paid to Vets, UBER could take less commission for all rides one takes within a certain distance of ones home. Some areas getting an immediate surge pricing.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> That's what the city "expects" the taxicabs to do. Couple of questions:
> 1. Are your cab drivers employees or contractors?
> 2. If contractors how do force your drivers to pick up in the less desirable neighborhoods?


Well, we are a black car company, and we have only had a couple of 1099 drivers, and that involved them owning part of a vehicle, so I cannot speak definitively for taxicabs. I can say, if I hired a contractor, the contract could state certain service areas are part of the agreement. There is absolutely nothing wrong with that in contract law. I could have a contract that says this requires you honor nn% of requests in zip code 12345 during the time when you are logged into my system, and that would not violate any employment classification laws. But I could not tell you that you cannot go drive for someone else in another ZIP Code when you are not logged into my system.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I cannot speak definitively for taxicabs..


Considering that it is so easy to just "modify" the wording in the Taxi company's contractors agreement....why do you think that the cab companies are unable to force their contractors to pick up in the less desirable neighborhoods? We agree that the municipalities WANT them to...therefor the Cab companies (most are licensed/regulated by these cities) have a very strong motivation to keep those entities happy. So why can't they seem to make their contracted drivers pick up in these higher crime areas?


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

I pick people up in all neighborhoods, even the "bad ones" at all hours. The one that made me most nervous? Waiting outside a needle exchange. I'm not foolish, I do pay attention, though I think it unlikely a robber will set up an account just to get my $5 I carry. More likely there would be a car jacking.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

SunSmith said:


> I think it unlikely a robber will set up an account just to get my $5 I carry. More likely there would be a car jacking.


You think somebody would set up a Uber/Lyft account with their credit card and then car jack you? Or are you suggesting that you go into high crime areas and park in front of needle exchange places with your doors unlocked?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Considering that it is so easy to just "modify" the wording in the Taxi company's contractors agreement....why do you think that the cab companies are unable to force their contractors to pick up in the less desirable neighborhoods? We agree that the municipalities WANT them to...therefor the Cab companies (most are licensed/regulated by these cities) have a very strong motivation to keep those entities happy. So why can't they seem to make their contracted drivers pick up in these higher crime areas?


Well, again, I want to make sure it is clear I am not a taxi expert, I can only repeat what some cab owners have told me. It is hard to "make" someone do something when you are in a dispatch office. You can tell them to do it, they can come up with some crazy reason why they couldn't do it, and sometimes they just claim ignorance. That happens in any industry. But most of the owners I know don't really have that much problem, but the truth is, Austin does not have near the danger zones some of you guys see in these larger cities.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> You think somebody would set up a Uber/Lyft account with their credit card and then car jack you? Or are you suggesting that you go into high crime areas and park in front of needle exchange places with your doors unlocked?


Neither. Good one. No unlocked doors in front of needle exchanges.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Well, again, I want to make sure it is clear I am not a taxi expert..


It is clear.


Tx rides said:


> It is hard to "make" someone do something when you are in a dispatch office.


If they are in the "dispatch" office you would think that they are DISPATCHING drivers. Dispatching contracted drivers? Or offering fares to contractors that are leasing cars?


Tx rides said:


> You can tell them to do it, they can come up with some crazy reason why they couldn't do it, and sometimes they just claim ignorance.


Wait....this doesn't make sense. The city expects taxicabs to pick-up in these high crime areas. The contractors agreement SUPPOSEDLY says the drivers MUST pick-up in these areas. How is it possible that the Taxi companies are not forcing the drivers to comply with their contracts and keeping the licensing/regulating city happy and off their as*es?


Tx rides said:


> But most of the owners I know don't really have that much problem, but the truth is, Austin does not have near the danger zones some of you guys see in these larger cities.


Got it. Austin doesn't really have the same problems.
You may well be the worlds most knowledgeable and foremost Black Car executive. However.....there are some HUGE taxi companies out there with LOTS of money to hire the brightest attorneys......and THEY can't force the contracted drivers to service dangerous neighborhoods. I suspect it's not just a matter of changing/adding a few words in the agreement. Many of the largest cab companies made a choice years ago to get out of the customer service taxi business and into the cab leasing business. They decreased their financial risk....but also lost quite a bit of "control" over how they could direct their drivers actions. If the reward justified the risk.....contracted cab drivers would service the less desirable neighborhoods. It doesn't....and most don't.

Now....of course if your taxi owner friends have actual employees....then that's a completely different story. However my experience is that MOST are too greedy to pay wages and provide benefits so they just lease their cars to contracted drivers.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> It is clear.
> 
> If they are in the "dispatch" office you would think that they are DISPATCHING drivers. Dispatching contracted drivers? Or offering fares to contractors that are leasing cars?
> Wait....this doesn't make sense. The city expects taxicabs to pick-up in these high crime areas. The contractors agreement SUPPOSEDLY says the drivers MUST pick-up in these areas. How is it possible that the Taxi companies are not forcing the drivers to comply with their contracts and keeping the licensing/regulating city happy and off their as*es?
> ...


I don't think you understood my point. It is difficult to "force" someone to do something simply because you dispatch them. If I were a taxi driver, and not a very good one, you could dispatch me to ZIP Code 12345, and I could get lost, my car could die, I could come up with a plethora of reasons I could not take that fare. Ultimately, the owner should end the contract. Are they often so desperate for a warm body in a vehicle that they will tolerate a lot of bad behavior? Yes, unfortunately, especially in some cities, it appears to be the case.
I definitely believe many of the taxi companies, and some of the limo companies are reaping what they sowed 20, 30 years ago with their protectionism. But it is important to note that there are many good companies within the system which have been hamstrung by those bad policies, and have been fighting diligently to change those rules. Those companies are being hurt by this free-for-all model Uber and Lyft have foisted upon us. So while maybe some bad players will disappear, many good players are going to be disappearing as well. And at the end of the day, we still have a butt load of very low paid drivers, and a growing society of spoiled consumers accustomed to everything on demand, right now, no waiting, oh&#8230; And cheap. It all started with shareware in early 90s!!! Lol


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> It is clear.
> 
> . I suspect it's not just a matter of changing/Many of the largest cab companies made a choice years ago to get out of the customer service taxi business and into the cab leasing business. They decreased their financial risk....but also lost quite a bit of "control" over how they could direct their drivers actions. If the reward justified the risk.....contracted cab drivers would service the less desirable neighborhoods. It doesn't....and most don't.
> 
> .


The same can be said for many employers. I watched "strategic outsourcing" destroy a large part of my employer, they have never recovered, I doubt they ever will.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I don't think you understood my point. It is difficult to "force" someone to do something simply because you dispatch them. If I were a taxi driver, and not a very good one, you could dispatch me to ZIP Code 12345, and I could get lost, my car could die, I could come up with a plethora of reasons I could not take that fare.


Tx rides...I fully understand all your points. I simply disagree with whether taxi companies can dispatch contracted drivers. Of course drivers COULD come up with all kinds of reasons for not finding a fare....but as contracted employees they don't have to. Simply say "I didn't feel safe". Those magic words also work with both Uber/Lyft.


Tx rides said:


> Ultimately, the owner should end the contract


Why? The owner is in the Taxi Cab leasing business. The more hours each vehicle is leased....the more money the owner makes. Owners end contracts (refuse to continue to lease) only under the most extreme conditions. Driver assaulted a passenger....was pulled over by the police while high/intoxicated. They are not cutting loose cab leasing drivers because the driver won't take the risk of being robbed/murdered/beat or stiffed for a fare. That's insane....and most of the owners are not crazy.


Tx rides said:


> I definitely believe many of the taxi companies, and some of the limo companies are reaping what they sowed 20, 30 years ago with their protectionism.


 Agree 100%


Tx rides said:


> So while maybe some bad players will disappear, many good players are going to be disappearing as well.


 Again....very true.


Tx rides said:


> And at the end of the day, we still have a butt load of very low paid drivers, and a growing society of spoiled consumers accustomed to everything on demand, right now, no waiting, oh&#8230; And cheap.


 Sadly, I'll have to agree with you again on this point. Unfortunately I think it will get worse before it gets better.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Why? The owner is in the Taxi Cab leasing business. The more hours each vehicle is leased....the more money the owner makes. Owners end contracts (refuse to continue to lease) only under the most extreme conditions.


Well..I'm going with the "contractual obligation" theme. If the city agreement stipulates it, the vendor is obligated to it, thus should stipulate and enforce across his providers.

Granted, that does not mean that they will act accordingly, but keep in mind: our discussion started with "how could they", not "why would they", and the difference there is ethics


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

John W said:


> I would disagree with that point. .


Not sure WHICH point you're disagreeing with?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

John W said:


> Well here in San Diego, they all are independent business owners.
> For your second question, simply money. Don't know many drivers who don't have some form of protection.


Protection or not....what's the upside to picking up in high crime neighborhoods? Money? Are the fares better than the safer neighborhoods? Are the passengers less likely to "run" instead of paying? Are the passengers less likely to suddenly realize that they don't have enough for the ENTIRE fare? Are the tips better or even close to the same? Is the money worth the risk/need of having to carry protection?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

John W said:


> Sorry about the lease amount. A taxi owner charges a certain lease for the vehicle. He doesn't make more money if the driver works more hours,... Of course that is only for the independent business owners..


Correct. That is my understanding of how the leasing system works also. Notice my post did NOT say...the more hours a driver works the more money the Taxi company makes...instead here is what I said:


> Why? The owner is in the Taxi Cab leasing business. The more hours each vehicle is leased....the more money the owner makes.


 I underlined the pertinent part.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

John W said:


> They sure put themselves in danger to make a buck


I have known Cab drivers to take risks for money. However....almost without exception...they won't take risky and often low paying fares instead of higher paying, higher tipping and less risky fares. Most will go home before risking their lives or evening earnings. THAT is why there are "under served" communities.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

John W said:


> The rule now is.. Take everything you can get..


Sorry. While I generally respect and appreciate your posts....I'm not buying this. If it were true....the news media would be covering more incidents of robberies and murders within the cab driving community and subsequently there would be fewer cab drivers willing to chase these fares. Hard times.....doesn't mean that drivers are suddenly going to risk their lives for $10. Sorry...these cab drivers might be "hungry" but the experienced ones know better and it doesn't take long for the new ones to learn their lesson.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

John W said:


> Well, thank you for generally respecting my post.


Actually....it was posts....plural. You're welcome.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> With the current Uber/Lyft system there is very little reason to turn down a fare because of the area. What criminal is going to use a credit card to set up a Uber account to rob a driver that has little if any cash money? Eliminate the CC and the accountability/identification of the passenger goes away. Think many of our current customers are low lifes? Remove the CC requirement.....and stand back. You'll be "attempting" to pick up the people that the cab drivers refuse.


For somebody whose forum name suggests they have been a taxi driver you are extremely innocent.

All the Apps such as Drivr, Hailo and Uber have been hit with fraud.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> For somebody whose forum name suggests they have been a taxi driver you are extremely innocent.
> All the Apps such as Drivr, Hailo and Uber have been hit with fraud.


Because there has been SOME incidents of fraud....that makes me EXTREMELY innocent? I think not. I stand behind my statements in the post that you quoted. The criminals that we should be concerned with are NOT the ones capable of credit card fraud (Best Buy can worry about those) but the ones that would otherwise be sticking up a 7-11 for a $100 if they weren't robbing cabbies. Uber's current system doesn't offer THOSE low lifes any advantages to rob/murder drivers.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

John W said:


> Well here in San Diego, they all are independent business owners.
> For your second question, simply money. Don't know many drivers who don't have some form of protection.


What part of San Diego does one need "protection"?


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

automaniac said:


> i just had the worst ride ever on Saturday 09/27/2014.
> 
> here's how it happened:
> 
> ...


I'm not beating anybody up untill I get my company issued hammer.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

John W said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of Cab driving.. Cars may change but the customers still suck


words to live by...


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Well, we are a black car company, and we have only had a couple of 1099 drivers, and that involved them owning part of a vehicle, so I cannot speak definitively for taxicabs. I can say, if I hired a contractor, the contract could state certain service areas are part of the agreement. There is absolutely nothing wrong with that in contract law. I could have a contract that says this requires you honor nn% of requests in zip code 12345 during the time when you are logged into my system, and that would not violate any employment classification laws. But I could not tell you that you cannot go drive for someone else in another ZIP Code when you are not logged into my system.


A black car service, while similar to taxi, is NOT a taxi. Having a contrat is good, but any clause in said contract that is in violation of the law, or violates contractor's rights is null and void. It all sounds good, but if it all were that easy, there would not be people discussing these problems to death. Also, regulations in different parts of the cities, let alone, different states and countries, vary. 
It all comes down to what JohnW said, "the cars may change, but the people do not". If you feel so strongly, price yourself as cheap as a taxi and see the class of people you start dealing with. There is a reason most taxi companies acquire cheap vehicles to provide there service. They must increase bottom line while not risking capital. unlike Über, who does not own any of these vehicles. They ask the partners to assume this risk, then screw them by lowering price. 
Just so you understand this, do you use Maybach's? http://www.maybach-luxury.com/en/index.html Rolls Royce? http://www.rolls-roycemotorcars.com/
Bentley? http://www.bentleymotors.com/en.html If not, why not? do you not want your customers to have the very best in service?
Part of the reason is pricing. You cannot afford to run these cars and be as cheap or cheaper than a taxi. And then on top of all this, be required to take these expensive vehicles to high risk neighborhoods? The difference in service is what justifies the price. Those that do not pay more, should not expect the same service. 
Maybe i veered of course a bit on original topic of thread, but this is all getting old anyway. Those that do not learn from the past are doomed to repeat it.
Going to work again, so maybe after a few days i can come back and post something less nonsensical.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> The difference in service is what justifies the price. Those that do not pay more, should not expect the same service.


This should be posted prominently on the Uber/Lyft app when a customer requests a pickup.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> For somebody whose forum name suggests they have been a taxi driver you are extremely innocent.
> 
> All the Apps such as Drivr, Hailo and Uber have been hit with fraud.


Boohoo for them, that is the risk they knew of to begin with by going in this business, it is also part of what attracts so many drivers, that the drivers are not at risk to these crimes but the app company is. the business deal seems to be, customer contacts company through app, agrees to take ride at agreed upon terms. Company contacts driver, and gives location of customer. Driver agrees to pick up customer, and be compensated at agreed upon rates in drivers app. Driver gets paid by comapny, company gets paid by customer. unlike regular cabs where driver told pick up customer and make agreement with customer, agreement is set in place before driver has contact with customer. we as drivers get paid to pick up and drop off customer regardless of whether customer pays company. One reason i came, to avoid being stiffed by passengers. Now i getting stiffed by company, makes me go find new company.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> This should be posted prominently on the Uber/Lyft app when a customer requests a pickup.


it was way back in the beginning....
but Travis and et al seem to be forgetting their original business model for some reason...
possibly more money in it on their end?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> Driver gets paid by comapny, company gets paid by customer.


This part isn't exactly correct. Customer exits your vehicle and his CC is charged. Company processes CC charges multiple times daily and receives their money within hours. Company then keeps that money, and any interest (float) on it for up to 11 days before giving the driver his/her portion.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't quite understand what you are arguing. I've already said there are things you can, and cannot legally claim to be contracted versus employed, I've also said I'm aware of differences, and merely identified what few valid contract stipulations I could think of.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I've also said I'm aware of differences, and merely identified what few valid contract stipulations I could think of.


My interpretation of *timmyolo'*s post is that he (also) was questioning the validity of some of your "valid contract stipulations".


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I don't quite understand what you are arguing. I've already said there are things you can, and cannot legally claim to be contracted versus employed, I've also said I'm aware of differences, and merely identified what few valid contract stipulations I could think of.


so then you are comparing apples to oranges, ok, enough said then


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> This part isn't exactly correct. Customer exits your vehicle and his CC is charged. Company processes CC charges multiple times daily and receives their money within hours. Company then keeps that money, and any interest (float) on it for up to 11 days before giving the driver his/her portion.


still works how i said it, i take someone for ride, and get paid thursday morning...
sure company processes card that instant, but that is not my business. Further more, if cc comes back stolen, or unauthorized, still none of my business, pay me what you owe on thursday morning, and I remain happy. 
PLUS : "valid contract stipulations" = exactly. 
thoughts get blurry when you working 72+ hours a week, and pull some 36 hour shifts...


----------



## CVPI_MIKE (Dec 25, 2014)

I also work security so I have this, and carry it regularly. Last pointer and LED light shuts a lot of people down.


----------



## CVPI_MIKE (Dec 25, 2014)

BTW I'm an authorized Taser dealer if anyone is interested in one. Completely legal in CA.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

CVPI_MIKE said:


> BTW I'm an authorized Taser dealer if anyone is interested in one. Completely legal in CA.


I don't need one. I hooked up the individual seat belts to the vehicle electrical system. That way I can shock only the trouble maker or punish them all at once.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> I don't need one. I hooked up the individual seat belts to the vehicle electrical system. That way I can shock only the trouble maker or punish them all at once.


The first thing most criminals do when they get into a cab in which they plan to rob the driver is put their seat belts on.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> I don't need one. I hooked up the individual seat belts to the vehicle electrical system. That way I can shock only the trouble maker or punish them all at once.


LOL!


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

I installed one of these in my car.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

automaniac said:


> i just had the worst ride ever on Saturday 09/27/2014.
> 
> here's how it happened:
> 
> ...


Uber is not worth it.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> It's there.
> 
> This is the list from memory:
> 
> ...


It depends on whether or not the ride has been started already. If you hit the "begin ride" then there's no way to cancel.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

GordonShumway said:


> Sorry to hear about that. I am beginning to get some low class passengers as well in costa mesa /laguna area as well. This weekend, one group of gay boys got mad at me because i did not have a plug so they could listen to their gay a$$ boy songs they had on their cell phone. They still played it on their cell phone while I was driving. Then they asked if I could turn down my music so they can hear theirs better. Annoying as ***. Just with the whole orange county area lately, I have been getting some real low life passengers. Same thing with lyft too. That is why I do not plan on staying on very long. It really is not worth it anymore. I'm sure most drivers will eventually quit as well. It really sucks though because now I have a pretty good idea on how to get to most places faster around orange county since I got to know where everything is at now. But I guess that is not important to Uber.


Jeez. Hell no to either Rap or band band music in my car. Just not gonna happen.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i feel OP's pain, some punks i want to punch in the face, but we have to bite our tongues. but i was thinking of carrying some sort of mace or billy club.


----------

